# constant campsite visitors



## love2camp2

We have enjoyed our first summer camping so much we've already traded up and bought a brand new camper! Our issue is the family who also frequents our favorite campground. They seem to always be at our campsite...we have no private time! It doesn't matter if we have family members visiting for the evening, they are always there, right in the middle of everything. They show up at mealtimes, help themselves to whatever is in our cooler. We enjoy their company, as they are a nice family. However, it's a little (actually a lot) annoying! I've tried to be tactful, using a "Happy Hour" sign and a "Do not Distub" sign. They just don't get it! We cannot have family quiet time, my husband and I can't sit and quietly fish or talk. I'm sure whatever I say will hurt their feelings, but I think I need to draw a line here somewhere...any advice will be greatly appreciated! Happy Camping Y'all!


----------



## Jordan

there are two thing i can suggest but they might seem a bit rash and mean but its the deep end.
1) go to a different camp site with telling you family
2) tell them in advance that you just want some private time and not to distub you at any time


----------



## dogbone

I know the feeling. We have neighbors/friends that show up as soon as we get to the trailer. We can't even get to unload the car. We make jokes about how fast they will get to our site. Luckily they get the hint, when I say I have to get unloaded and get something to eat.
I don't know what you can do in your situation.:shrug: It sounds like they won't take the hint. Good luck. 
By the way whats to eat:icon_smile_bbq: and in the cooler?:smack-head:

Bob


----------



## love2camp2

Thanks Jordan and Bob! I guess I need to stock the cooler with really cheap beer and make Pop-tarts for dinner!


----------



## gracy

Thats really tough... just so I understand the situation...... are they planning the camp out with you guys OR are they just another family who is there the same time as you? Are you friends outside of camping?


----------



## love2camp2

Gracy, they are just camping there when we are. We don't see them outside the campground. We don't plan camping trips with them. I guess we need to expand our camping options. Thanks


----------



## dogbone

How about being honest and up front? Something like, we like you guy's, but sometimes we need some alone time. 
It sounds like you don't want to hurt their feelings. Your in a tough spot. I don't know how close you are to each other, but maybe just have a talk with them about it. They will either still be friends and understand or they will hate you. Either way you will be alone more.
Tell them about this site. They will see the posts and maybe take the hint.
It is a delicate situation. I really don't know what I would do. I'm on the other end of the cable typing, but your the people that have to deal with it.


----------



## gracy

Honestly unless they are totally clueless they will have their feelings hurt if you tell them you want alone time. I'm trying to think about if we were in this situation and if someone told me "we really just want some alone time" I would really feel like they really don't enjoy my company and I'd feel self conscious about ever hanging out with them again. Maybe I'm just overly sensetive about that kind of stuff. 

I think my style is just more of the more the merrier HOWEVER I can totally think of some people who really start to annoy me if I'm around them too long.... some people you just have to take in small doses. I don't know... this is really a hard one. I would imagine they totally look forward to seeing you guys.

So unless you don't think they would be crushed if you showed them any rejection I would just suck it up and know you have to deal with them when you're both there at the same time OR I would just try my best to plan trips to that spot when I knew they weren't there. OR I would just find another camping spot.

Sorry  Hope this helps


----------



## vee

You can't control what others will do, but you can control how you react. If they haven't taken your hints at this point, then I think in this instance the best way to deal with it is to just be polite, talk with them like you would want to be spoken to.

If you arrive at camp and they turn up right away and you would rather some alone time with the family, then just politely mention you need to unwind for a while and maybe suggest they come over for a campfire or snacks later / tomorrow. If they over-stay their welcome on your lot, just speak up and say "Our family is about to have dinner, how about we get together later". Shoot, you could even use the old "I have a headache" routine. 

Clearly they like your company and if you feel the same, maybe suggest that you all go hang out on their lot for a change, that way you have a bit of control as to how much time you'll spend together. Also, bringing over drinks & such for yourselves might eventually rub off on them and they won't keep mooching off your generosity. Easing into new behavior will hopefully go smoothly and no one will be offended.


----------



## hideout

i guess i am a bit rude,but i would tell them that i need some time alone,just me and my wife,and then i would say i will see you folks tomorrow,later in the day.
and if that did not work i would tell them that me and my wife have set aside this time for me and her to have some happy time,together.:rotflmao1:


----------



## SCmomma

Maybe you should try showing up at their camper and eating their food and not leaving for extended periods of time.....:rotflmao1:


----------



## l2l

Coming from someone who camped for 10 YEARS in the same spot I feel your pain.

We too had the same issue from time to time and if you plan on staying in the same park year after year then take my advise, BE HONEST and STOP the drop ins or it will NEVER stop.

Just be honest and set the ground rules, I LOVE your signs, wish I had of thought of that back then...

Good luck and happy camping!


----------



## Song Bird

I agree with Vee. I think I'd even take it a step further if I could. If they're nearby, I'd approach their camp when I KNOW they're busy doing something, and interrupt them. Hoping they say "we're kinda busy right now". then I could say, "hey, you do it to us all the time". There will be no mistaking the message. ( and I wont be offended because thats what I was after anyway).


----------



## artmart

I don't think doing two wrongs is right and will backfire, so don't do to them what they do to you!!!

You can't be rude to rude people so tell them how you feel and what you want. If you say nothing then you deserve the hardship. If they don't like the way you say it, then ask them how they would have preferred to hear it?

It's okay to tell them to bring their own stuff WHEN they're invited. You CANNOT hurt the feelings of others who hurt feelings of others themselves. It's okay to say there's a time for visitors and a time to relax. After all, getting away to a special place does no good it isn't kept special.


----------



## woodster

Offer them some of my rattle-snake stew? And if that dosen't work offer them a fresh road kill for dinner, and lick your chops when you say road-kill!

I've usually found the RV and camper people the best prepared for camping. I usually camp far off road, but when I do camp in a State or National Park there's usually some couple that have never been camping a day in their life and usually need assistance in putting up their tent. Then there's all the things that they forgot to bring!


----------



## artmart

It's even worse with new RVers. RV salesmen are up there with the most dishonest people out there and I say that because in addition to not telling the truth all the time, "Yes, your tow vehicle will tow that just fine", they neglect to tell you what else is needed to use your rig. Then the poor newbie doesn't figure this out until they are at the site.

This might seem like it's off topic, but does show that there is a time to be intrusive. If you see some camper that looks like they might get themselves in trouble, ask first, then offer a hand. In the long run, they'll appreciate as long as you offer kindness and respect at the same time. Bring one or two sodas, beers or treats on your way over. Just remember to respect their time and space.


----------



## get_away_guenthers

we came across a similar situation on our last camping trip, only it was another family's kids. We had my husband's little brother with us, who knew the kids and they were always at our site--even after little brother left (we stayed an extra day)--they still kept showing up and hanging out at our site. The little girl would whine that she was thirsty the second she stepped foot in our site and then every five minutes after that. The other parents never even came over to see where their kids were hanging out---just let 'em run free. So annoying. I don't mind my kids making new friends and playing with those new friends, but they realize that it's not going to be 24/7...there are still things we want to do as a family....after all, part of getting away is getting closer with the family.


----------



## jjbuck

The trick is to not look friendly. As I get older, I full well realize my my Dad was always the mean grumpy old man! I have no problems telling anyone elses kids to get their hands off my stuff.

One of our campsite rules is the kids play away from the campsite, or at least on the outskirts of our site, away from the tent. 

Last season I did have to politely and nice as possible tell a couple that were tended next to us "leave". Never met them before, never saw them before, but they were standing on out site even as we started setting up the tent. Wife made uncomfortable small talk, I completely ignored them, and they just watched us set up.

Waited till we were all set, got my chair set and my first relaxing beer, looked at them, and just said ... "OK, time for you to leave. I come here to avoid people."

They left with disgusted looks, my wife was thrilled for once with my direct approach, and a nice long weekend camping with the kids was saved!

Was weird, we're in our early 40's with 2 kids, they were in their late 50's with no kids. Anyone that's lonely enough in their own world to seek out a family with kids .... is someone I don't want to get into deep conversations with!


----------

